# Popeyes ran out of chicken!



## Ricky (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pyW6w5B7Aw

Is it just me or do all these people seem to have something in common?


----------



## Jelly (Aug 25, 2009)

I hit a lone elephant in a fucking wide open field with a 2x4.
It was great.
Nobody loves me. :C


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 25, 2009)

All stereotypes originate from somewhere.


----------



## Surgat (Aug 25, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> All stereotypes originate from somewhere.



So some Jews in the Middle Ages actually had hooves and horns, worshiped Satan, and drank the blood of Christian children? Since that was their stereotype back then, that's what your hypothesis entails.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 25, 2009)

Surgat said:


> So some Jews in the Middle Ages actually had hooves and horns, worshiped Satan, and drank the blood of Christian children? Since that was their stereotype back then, that's what your hypothesis entails.



There's a difference between stereotype and propaganda... propaganda has an identifiable source, for one. 

What you said was propaganda by the Catholic Church. A stereotype would be, for the sake of example, that the Jews are miserly, good at math, and are always rich no matter how poor they appear. While this is not true of all Jews, it is true of several I personally know. Just like there are uneducated black gang-bangers on drugs with ten kids on welfare, and there are white people who can't read, have one tooth, and fuck their sister. 

If you don't like the stereotype, then rise up above it and set a better example. 

FYI, Popeye's chicken is the shiznit!


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 25, 2009)

What they had in common was that they saw a great extremely-limited-time deal and took advantage of it in greater numbers than Popeyes expected. 

The lady shouting back at the machine saying she couldn't feed her kids because they ran out is priceless idiocy.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 25, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> The lady shouting back at the machine saying she couldn't feed her kids because they ran out is priceless idiocy.



well yeah where do you think chicken comes from??? you can't just by that shit at the grocery store!!


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 25, 2009)

I got a kick out of her. Heaven forbid she has to go else where and get food.

And wow, I didn't known Popeyes was that popular.


----------



## Azure (Aug 25, 2009)

Niggaz need 2 lrn 2 cook.

EDIT- Popeyes is da shit tho.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 25, 2009)

In their defense, the store can only hold so much chicken.

VV where the fuck is my sig?


----------



## Azure (Aug 25, 2009)

Surgat said:


> So some Jews in the Middle Ages actually had hooves and horns, worshiped Satan, and drank the blood of Christian children? Since that was their stereotype back then, that's what your hypothesis entails.


I still believe this about Jews.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 25, 2009)

I dare you to find a single black person who hates fried chicken. It's hard enough to find a white person who hates fried chicken.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 25, 2009)

Surgat said:


> So some Jews in the Middle Ages actually had hooves and horns, worshiped Satan, and drank the blood of Christian children?



No shit. You're just now figuring this out?


----------

